# Handbrake Output Settings



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Anybody know any good ones? Tried the iPad settings and it sped up the video but the audio stayed the same. I know a lot of people don't have it yet but will shortly. Maybe some experienced handbrake users can help me out.


----------



## barrmy (Nov 20, 2011)

i've been playing moves i converted with the atv2 preset and bs player and haven't had an issue yet


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll try that. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

[sub]I have well over 1500 movies done. I put a few on my Micro card and plug it into my USB-Micro and they played perfect so far with MXPlayer.[/sub]

[sub]All my movies encoded at ATV2 preset with mix of 720p(1280x800) and Standard Def and all play fine.[/sub]


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Exactly, why bother. Mxplayer and call it a day

SGSIII


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I use MX Player but like I said the output settings I used previously was all wrong.

Edit: So I tried the ATV2 settings and the video is still sped up. Is there something I have to change in MX Player or additional settings in Handbrake?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

